# wild camping... where to get the water?



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all -

Anyone here have experience trying to fill up water tanks in remote parts of Morocco? We aren't heading into the Sahara or anything... just down the coast maybe as far as Sidi Ifni.

Easy or hard to get water in Morocco? Where do you get it?


Thank you!
Matt


----------



## Bohemiabones (Apr 4, 2012)

many fuel stations have taps outside...or look out for a car wash and tip them a few dirhams to fill up...or same goes for cafes.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just back from our last trip there..
Many vilages and towns have a water tap, it's a case of asking or finding where it is.. Also as mentioned garages..
Drinking / bottled water is plentiful almost everywhere at around 10dh for a 5ltr bottle.
Although you may not want to stop at campsites etc, for what they cost maybe worth a visit every once in a while and use that opportunity to fill up... Stayed at many for only 4o-50dh a night...

Water is not hard to obtain at all, everyone seems to manage.. It's developing all the time, we have seen the changes just in the past year..

At wildcamping ( not sure if you can call it that now as they charge 20dh) on Tagazoute beach a water bowser calls every day and for 25dh will fill your tank with as much as it can hold...


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Tonka -

Back already? We are royally late. I'm still trying to find a camper!

You were wild camping with such a lovely camper?

Did you get down as far as Mihrleft? That is where we plan to head for some late season surfing & wildcamping. 

Cheers-
Matt


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

There is a nice wildcamp spot at Mirleft although strictly speaking it's Guardian parking at 20dh per night. 
Right on the beach and usually only a handful of vans there 
N29deg 35.209'
W10deg 01.933'
The approach from the North is a bit tricky as it is a very sharp right hand turn just before the new bridge they are building and just before you get into Mirleft itself.
The it's 800m along a dirt track that isn't too bad.
Take care coming out though as it is quite a steep hill onto the road and it is gravel so expect wheel spin big time! We found it easier to turn right and go into Mirleft and turn round than to try to go North out of the turning.
It's a bit of a walk into Mirleft for supplies up a steep path to the top of the cliffs but go in the morning before it gets hot and you'll be OK.


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Makems -

That sounds like a great spot. One we are sure to check out. I've been to Mihrleft before & I can't quite imagine where one can drive down to the beach. Those are tall cliffs!

Do you think we could take a 7m camper down there. It's a fiat, fwd, 115 bhp.

Thanks-
Matt


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Another good free spot a few km's south of Mirleft, just off the R104..

29.50486 -10.07608

Easy access from the R104, just pay a courtesy call to the port office halfway down the hill and ask if its ok to overnight.

On our visit, it was just us, a few friendly fishermen and the sea.

Pete


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

I guess if you are buying a fish now & then they are happy. 

I miss morocco, got to get down there before the winds start up. Well, no chance for that.

Are you guys surfing?

Cheers-
Matt


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

nafricasurfer said:


> Hi Makems -
> 
> That sounds like a great spot. One we are sure to check out. I've been to Mihrleft before & I can't quite imagine where one can drive down to the beach. Those are tall cliffs!
> 
> ...


Length is not a problem, we are 9m tag axle. The only problem is wheel spin on a steep hill with a gravel surface. Made more difficult for us as we are automatic without the hill assist feature. Take it easy on the exit and you should be ok.


----------



## Bohemiabones (Apr 4, 2012)

wife is surfing today at oualidia, then down along coast to sidi ifni and knows all the spots...if you need any current info


----------

